# .300 BLK Optics



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I am having a hard time on deciding which optic is best for my .300 BLK SBR. I use a can 90% of the time shooting super and subs. I would like to find a scope that works with both, but they are pricey. For those of you that have a .300, which optic are you running? 



ACOG - pricey and fixed mag....I'm cross eye dominant so not sure about the BAC

Leupold- VXR, VXR Patrol, or if I splurge they have a BDC for .300 blk...I would like a true 1x but the VXR line is a great bang for your $

Vortex- True 1-4x, like the reticle.....not completely daylight visible and not too keen on the big tactical turrets. 

SWFA SS- Could go up to a 1-6x.....not really daylight vis, big turrets and heavy

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Easy, Eotech 300 blk with a magnifier.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

I run an Aimpoint T1 most the time, I have a Trijicon TR-24G (1x4 varable) I use when I need a little more.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

theeyeguy said:


> Easy, Eotech 300 blk with a magnifier.


The Eotech is not NVD compatible, a no go for me.

BL, I have looked at the accupoint and it is on my list. How are the hold overs working for you?

I have an aimpoint on a QD that I can use just for subs and then switch over to an accupoint/vxr (or similar) on a QD for the supers....ideally I would like to find a "do it all" scope. Unfortunately those are at the higher end of the $ scale, not to mention the mixed reviews they are getting.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Since it is a short range when using subsonics at night I just use a PVS24 NV and DBAL IR laser & illuminator.

For daytime I use a Trijicon TR24G scope. It points fast.

My integrally suppressed .300B Leonidas just has an Aimpoint H1 red dot. I do plan to buy a Thermal rifle scope soon, probably a FLIr.

I have a FLIr handheld that is superior to optic NV in my opinion.

Here are a couple of my .300Blackouts. AR has the PVS and DBAL. 
Can is an AAC 762SDN6.

Trijicon Scope is on an Encore SBR. I use cast lead handloads in it.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I have been using a visible red laser with PVS7s. It works ok but there is some blooming, a DBAL is on my list as well. I might just stick with that set up, laser and NVD at night (PCVS14 or 7)and switch over to a 1-4 during day and learn my holds for supers. 

Where did you find your DBAL?

That Encore looks pretty wicked!


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'm in process of developing my own IR laser designator, it's been a fun process.

Handheld thermal and NV optic is definitely my rec for things. They complement each other very well.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

theeyeguy said:


> I'm in process of developing my own IR laser designator, it's been a fun process.
> 
> Handheld thermal and NV optic is definitely my rec for things. They complement each other very well.


A homemade IR designator? Cool, post it up when you get it fine tuned! We don't use handheld thermal. I took a point to zoom FLIR cam off the boat and now use it on the rangers and vehicles, switch over to NVD for targeting.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Not a homemade one, it's factory built. I am in process of setting up a gun shop in West Houston/Katy. With the industry connections I have, I am also in process of having our own line of a few things. First is the easy thing of building ARs but already have a couple prototype IR designators. Two rifle models (one of which was money whipped out of me because he loved it, IR light on one side and IR laser on the other) and a couple pistol ones. The pistol ones are Streamlight clones but they work though I am not sure I'll really push them that hard. A little too niche for now.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought my DBAL D2 and PVS from Ident Marking in Rockwall Texas. They do a lot of Form 1 laser engraving.

Real nice folks, I have been to their shop a couple of times.

http://identmarking.com/index.php/night-vision-page


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Vortex Sparc II with a primary arms 3X flip to side magnifier. Perfect set up and NV compatible.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

theeyeguy said:


> Not a homemade one, it's factory built
> 
> .* I am in process of setting up a gun shop in West Houston/Katy.*
> 
> With the industry connections I have, I am also in process of having our own line of a few things. First is the easy thing of building ARs but already have a couple prototype IR designators. Two rifle models (one of which was money whipped out of me because he loved it, IR light on one side and IR laser on the other) and a couple pistol ones. The pistol ones are Streamlight clones but they work though I am not sure I'll really push them that hard. A little too niche for now.


tell us more....


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

You are putting a scope on a SBR? I don't think you need much magnification, but that's me...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you looked at the nikon p-300?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Since it is a short range when using subsonics at night I just use a PVS24 NV and DBAL IR laser & illuminator.
> 
> For daytime I use a Trijicon TR24G scope. It points fast.
> 
> ...


What cast lead load do you use? I am putting together a 300AAC with a Remington model 7, 1:7 twist and have been thinking about using lead bullet since subsonic velocity is under 1,100 ft/sec. Perhaps a really heavy bullet in the 250 grains weight range with velocity around 900 ft/sec would do good for night hog hunt at range under 100 yards.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Game-Over said:


> I am having a hard time on deciding which optic is best for my .300 BLK SBR. I use a can 90% of the time shooting super and subs. I would like to find a scope that works with both, but they are pricey. For those of you that have a .300, which optic are you running?
> 
> ACOG - pricey and fixed mag....I'm cross eye dominant so not sure about the BAC
> 
> ...


I have four scopes I can set on my 300 bolt and AR. For sub sonics in my bolt rifle I have a Bushnell wide angle 3x9 illuminated cross dot reticle scope. Good enough for 100 yards and less. For supers I set a Vortex 6.5x20 mil dot reticle on it. Right now my AR has a Burris Mtac 1x4 donut reticle scope. I can also set a SS fixed 16 power on it but it's way too much magnification but nice if you have plenty of time for a shot. The Burris is a pretty good rig and came with a Fastfire III red dot sight. Just about all of my scopes/rifles have QD mounts and bases so I swap around.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

My EOTech EXPS3 is night vision compatible, I'm also running a IR laser on my AR15, works great with a little practice, I wear a PVS14 Gen3 grade A on my helmet, not cheap:texasflag


----------

